

Apple secures Orwellian patent for remotely disabling iPhone camera - jhund
http://www.knowyourmobile.com/blog/1573756/apple_secures_orwellian_patent_for_remotely_disabling_iphone_camera.html

======
madoni
On the bright side, Apple can now sue anyone else who tries to include this
feature in their phone.

